

"Beyond TDD: Spike and Stabilize" - plinkplonk
http://lizkeogh.com/2012/06/24/beyond-test-driven-development/

======
cglee
I wholeheartedly agree, having also tried both ways. However, too many
businesses "spike and move on", and the "stabilize" never happens. This is why
people advocate for TDD.

------
andrewcooke
i think this is just shu-ha-ri - <http://alistair.cockburn.us/Shu+Ha+Ri> \- in
short there are three stages to learning something:

* first, it makes little sense and you follow by rote

* second, you understand and explore

* third you have absorbed and use what is appropriate, naturally

and this is "ri-testing". it's going to confuse shu and annoy ha, hence the
defensiveness...

(more generally, i think this is a very useful way of looking at progress. one
danger, though, is that it's tempting to think you are ri when you're actually
just a ha that's screwing up.) (and apologies for using what i suspect are
very carefully defined terms in some marshal art out of context and in
grammatically odd ways.)

------
regularfry
I suspect that the true audience for this blog post is smaller than it thinks
it is.

~~~
lmm
If that's true then I'm disappointed in HN. This is the best take on testing
I've seen; I'm having that experience where you see someone has captured a
thought that hadn't quite finished forming in your own head.

~~~
regularfry
Oh, absolutely. It's a _fantastic_ post. I just have a nasty suspicion that a
lot of people will read it and think it's an excuse to jump ahead and skip
testing too quickly.

